# Gigging tournament all month of may!



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Check out our facebook page for all the details!!
Whole month of may!!
9 total payouts
3 different fish

castaway bait & tackle
3689 avalon blvd
milton fl
850-564-1391


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Current Standings

Flounder:
1st 3.9 lbs
2nd 3.3 lbs
3rd 2.15 lbs

Sheepshead
1st 5.1 lbs
2nd 3.0 lbs
3rd 2.5 lbs

Stingray
1st 29.2 lbs
2nd 24.3 lbs
3rd 20.14 lbs


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Would you mind adding in some of the details here....I abhor FB.


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

ALL FWC RULES APPLY, FISH MUST BE WEIGHED IN AT STORE. TOURNAMENT ENDS 5/31/2015 @ 8PM. PRIZES GIVEN OUT ON JUNE 6 2015 DURING OUR 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY!!
Fish Can Be Gigged or Bowfished.
3 Tiers For Each Fish!!!
1 Prize in Each Category Per Person!!
Prizes: Flounder 
1st Place Single LED Flounder Light 
12' Boutwell Gig Pole
4 Prong Stainless Steel Gig
Sheepshead 
1st Place Shimano Stradic 
4000FJ 
Stingray
1st Place Avet MJX 5.8 
Gold Single Speed 
2nd $150.00 Castaway Gift Card
3rd $75.00 Castaway Gift Card


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay who won?
When is the next one? Alil more notice would be real nice


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Basically me and 2 other guys. The guy with the 5lber came in on the last day. I think I would of had third place flounder if that wouldnt of happened lol. But hey I'm good with two catigories.


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks Justin, Dont Forget We Have A King Tournament Going On For Month of June.
10.00 Entry Per Person
1st place Custom Cobia/King Rod Built By us you choose colors
2nd Place $100 Castaway Gift Card
3rd Place $50.00 Castaway Gift Card

We are planning on another gig tournament this year with 4 man teams total weight just for flounder. What month would you like to see the tournament??


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I started to enter, but time I figured out what I had to do to enter there was only 2 nights left to fish. 5#'s is a fine flounder, been awhile since I've seen any that size. My best to date was almost 8# but that was 4 years ago.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Castaway Bait said:


> We are planning on another gig tournament this year with 4 man teams total weight just for flounder. What month would you like to see the tournament??



October.

side note gigabilty will beat us all if he joins....anyone heard from him lately?


----------

